# Green bottleflies



## agent A (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone hear of these guys? Creobroter love them, they are a Connecticut native!


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2009)

here's a pic!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> here's a pic!


Nice pic., Agent A, but it's not yours, is it? Want to share where you copied it from?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2009)

EDIT: google on green bottle fly and you got alot of times this picture, there is no way to find out who took it.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

They can also be goldish.


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 2, 2009)

Green bottles are pretty much pandemic. Plenty in Oz.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Green bottles are pretty much pandemic. Plenty in Oz.


yeah but they have a lot of forensic importance.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2009)

agent A said:


> yeah but they have a lot of forensic importance.


They are of importance for my mantids anyway.


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> They are of importance for my mantids anyway.


you said it. They are attracted to cooked and hot meat.


----------

